# What kind of gun you shooting



## TeamM (Apr 23, 2008)

I just figured it was getting close to the season and some people might be looking for a new gun to hammer on some ducks. So what kind of guns are y'all shooting? I personally am shooting a Benelli SBEII with a 28" barrel and I love it and once in a while I will bust out the Browning BPS.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'll start this 3-4 page flamefest off by saying browning and benelli's suck. oh and berettas suck too. winchesters only suck marginally and remington suck a little less.


----------



## TeamM (Apr 23, 2008)

lol..sorry you feel that way


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'll start this 3-4 page flamefest off by saying browning and benelli's suck. oh and berettas suck too. winchesters only suck marginally and remington suck a little less.


.............lol Trouble maker......


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Charles Daly....


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Shooting a M2000 with a Pure Gold Tempest Black Cloud Choke. It's put down a few birds so far but the choke has quite a learning curve from my shooting style of previous years.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll be quite honest. I had to sell most of my guns this past year. I ran a SX2 for years and liked it, until it was really cold out. It didn't want to cycle. And yes, it was extremely clean, I take good care of my equipment.

I picked up a cheap synthetic stock Mossy 835 for this hunting season. I can honestly say, I can kill a bird just as easy with it as I did with my SX2. It patterns great, and have had no problems in the field, or at the range. Time will tell I guess. 

If I had it to do all over again. I would still have my A5. Hands down the best shooting gun I ever had.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

oh and mossturds aren't even good enough to make it into my first post...now if this was a post on best paddles...


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Benelli Nova 28" Max-4 or 870.. I am a pump guy, if it fails its my own dumb fault.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

M1 with mid-range PM choke

but there is no better gun than the old 870 somehow i always end up finishing my season with ole faithful!

both have the $3.99 paint job straight out of the box

~marsh


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

I will be luging a modified skybusters fully synthetic 8ga. It shoots ground up cash for clunkers steel and uses a combination of gun powder and nitro glycerine for ignition. Makes those geese easy to get


----------



## grul722 (Nov 12, 2008)

Remington 1100 magnum with 28" steel barrel.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> oh and mossturds aren't even good enough to make it into my first post...now if this was a post on best paddles...


Yep, I'm feeling the love. LOL! I guess I'll never be up a creek without one!


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm using the Neil Duffey ninja stars this year..... only out past 70 yds though.... within 35 I'll stick with my BPS....


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I will use whatever goes bang when I pull the trigger first and foremost. 

This season I am starting of with a Beretta Xtremma II KO. 

My SBEII is in MD for some TLC at the factory. Hopefully it is fixable for a reasonable cost. 

I sometimes break out the Rem 1187 and have some fun, but it jams a lot, old and worn I guess, but it is clean. 

I really miss my 870 pump. I rarely missed with that one, and it took a beating, and only needed repairs a couple times. Any gun will need repairs every now and again if used correctly. 

One nice thing is, no matter what I am shooting I will always have a paddle in case I am up the creek.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

field-n-feathers said:


> I'll be quite honest. I had to sell most of my guns this past year. I ran a SX2 for years and liked it, until it was really cold out. It didn't want to cycle. And yes, it was extremely clean, I take good care of my equipment.
> 
> I picked up a cheap synthetic stock Mossy 835 for this hunting season. I can honestly say, I can kill a bird just as easy with it as I did with my SX2. It patterns great, and have had no problems in the field, or at the range. Time will tell I guess.
> 
> If I had it to do all over again. I would still have my A5. Hands down the best shooting gun I ever had.


solution to sx2 jamming in cold weather was slobbering with wd-40 morning of hunt. problem non-existant. too clean of sx-2 = no cycle in cold weather. This goes for browning gold also.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> solution to sx2 jamming in cold weather was slobbering with wd-40 morning of hunt. problem non-existant. too clean of sx-2 = no cycle in cold weather. This goes for browning gold also.


Yup, tried that too. Tried multiple oils actually. The problem was the bolt cycling back forward after the shot. I had it apart multiple times thinking that the return spring in the stock was goobered up, it wasn't. Heck I even made the spring longer to give it more force and it didn't matter.

If it was above freezing, the gun was awesome. On the really cold late season goose days is when it would act up. I think the tolerances were just too tight on it. It didn't like the cold. Don't really know for sure. It's gone now, and someone else's problem. 

Regardless of what gun I own in the future, I've gone back to pumps for good. As said earlier, if it messes up, more than likely it's just me.


----------



## Big Honker (Sep 7, 2009)

I shoot a SBE-2 it's alright but best gun I ever had was a 935 mossy got rid of it thinking I was upgrading but really not the case in comparison mossy's just as good and a whole lot cheaper.:coolgleam


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

10 ga BPS and on sore shoulder days 12 ga 11-87


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

I hunt with a Benelli SBII 28" barrel with a PM long range choke
Also bust out my Charles Daly 24" barrel with a Carlsons long range choke....love them both.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

870 express. No issues with jamming. Don't have to baby it. Don't even have to clean it very often. Don't have to be careful how I clean it. Can rub dirt and mud into it and not have any problems. Very well priced. And most of all, it kills birds as dead as any other gun.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Picked up a Mossy 935 (2008) model, hell of a good price could not pass on it. Wanted to try my hand at a semi auto. If it takes s%&t on me I will go back to using my nova topped with a comp-n-choke. 

Wishlist: Benelli "Vince" anyone part with the $1400 + for one yet?


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

grul722 said:


> Remington 1100 magnum with 28" steel barrel.


Same here, has not failed me yet.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Both my gun & the son's are Stoger M2000. Mine with a Kick's High flyer and his IC. both 12 ga.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

My go to gun this season has been my Ruger VT .223 w/the Leupold 6x18 optics package. Band sniping is too hard with a shotgun!!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I also shoot a Stoeger M-2000.......With a Briley I M choke tube.
Sure glad the kid didn't mention my gun.......:lol:


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm 12gaugeless right now, but I won't be able to hunt this year anyhow. My plan is to find a used pump with a wood stock before next year. It doesn't have to be pretty. We'll lop the end of the stock off, stick a pad for a higher comb stuck unto it, and I'll finally have a gun that fits.


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the kid must use a big stick to down his birds! He sits by the mojo and when they come in WHACK!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## balex (Jul 9, 2008)

Mossberg 500, $120 pawn shop special. She's ugly and goes boom, the ducks and geese fall down, what more do I need?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mike L said:


> I also shoot a Stoeger M-2000.......With a Briley I M choke tube.
> Sure glad the kid didn't mention my gun.......:lol:


i like the stoegers. think they are a decent buy.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I put my Stoeger M2000 in the safe for now simply because I wasnt shooting it well. Now I am shooting the new remington 887. Already got one goose with it. It likes Winchester Supreme ammo better than the Black cloud. Steve


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

letemfall said:


> I think the kid must use a big stick to down his birds! He sits by the mojo and when they come in WHACK!!!:lol::lol:


Maybe like this? 39 seconds in to the video

My dad and I shoot the Stoeger M2000 and we love it. He and I both grew up using pump guns and these were the first semi-autos that anyone in the family ever used. Very pleased with the gun!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

field-n-feathers said:


> Yup, tried that too. Tried multiple oils actually. The problem was the bolt cycling back forward after the shot. I had it apart multiple times thinking that the return spring in the stock was goobered up, it wasn't. Heck I even made the spring longer to give it more force and it didn't matter.
> 
> If it was above freezing, the gun was awesome. On the really cold late season goose days is when it would act up. I think the tolerances were just too tight on it. It didn't like the cold. Don't really know for sure. It's gone now, and someone else's problem.
> 
> Regardless of what gun I own in the future, I've gone back to pumps for good. As said earlier, if it messes up, more than likely it's just me.


i'll buy that sx2 off ya if you still got it. i've personally seen 4 of these guns jam in cold and be cured by the slobber technique. if that didnt solve it, then you have something serious goin on with it.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Good ole 870. First gun I ever purchased. If I feel like changing it up I'll use the 1100.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Weatherby Semi auto 12 ga 3 inch

or 

when I feel froggy 

a Franchi O/U 20 ga 3 inch

scott


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

with a nice combat extension that takes it to 12 rounds when shootng on private land using 2.75"ers.

OR my Saiga 12 with a 20 round drum...

On public property a Benelli SBEII Steadygrip with a 8 round extension and quick change plug system.




When I am feeling really gracious my O/U 20




































:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Throw in a little waterfowl porn from last year to get pumped for the upcoming season... SBE2 never jammed yet, and I like the late seasons- seems a lot of beretta jam in the cold. But my old 870 killed a lot of birds too.





































Can't wait for duck season!!!

Can't forget a crappy pic of the gun herself


----------



## Quaackwhacker (Nov 28, 2007)

1st shot gun purchased......the reliable 870......


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

Winchester 1400 Semi-auto. Love it. the problem is parts are hard to find if you need them.


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Depends on my mood, or the 'theme' of the hunt. 
Usually go with the Browning Citori Lightning 3 1/2. On 'vintage gun days' I go with the 1931 Browning A5 and some Bismuth. This year on 'feel like screwing around day', I'll go with the Franchi Alcione SX with three barrel sets to choose from.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

An 11-87 supermag SP that I put a syn pistol grip stock on ( as a throwback to my service days) . I let a friend talk me out of a Moss 935 this summer . Used that for several years with no problems. 


Jward


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

I bought a Bretta ES100 (pintail) 4 years ago it was NIB in the back room of Jay's in clair. I love it, and look for another on the used gun racks when ever possible. I even gave up the ability to shoot 3.5's it just fits. I have a couple of different waterfowl chokes, and have enough heavysteel to get me through the next 2 years. My back up is and 870 they just shoot.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

shooting the good old 870 as said a few times, when it doesn't go boom it's becasue you did something wrong (short storke, missfeed, soaking wet shell)

J


----------



## j6mccauslin (Feb 6, 2007)

Winchester SX2 Greenhead Edition...already got three limits of geese this year

and on throwback days....ithaca O/U 12


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'll buy that sx2 off ya if you still got it. i've personally seen 4 of these guns jam in cold and be cured by the slobber technique. if that didnt solve it, then you have something serious goin on with it.


I ended up selling it about four months ago.


----------



## All_Quacked_Up (Apr 4, 2009)

beretta 390 in 3inch mags! ORmy benelli nova. i can't quit that thing. it has killed more birds than any gun i have ever owned. it just needs some work done on it and i hane'nt the time.


----------



## smithsc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a 870 Wallyworld special with a custom Krylon cammo job. When you guys joke about gun paddles, I get warm fuzzy memories....LOL Still shoots great, easy for a knuckle head like me to break it down and fully clean it. 

I'm going to a supernova just for the feel and adjustability.


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

sx2 with a pattern master and sure cycle, shoots every time. Been tossin up the idea of trying out my dad old 870 wingmaster.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Opening day will be my Caesar Guerini Woodlander 28 gauge, might as well not worry about switching over to the grouse gun.

When I need the 12 gauge, I'll go with the 935 and the SBE will be that backup to the Mossy. 

BTW - if anyone has problems with cycling, try Eezox or Breakfree CLP, best stuff out there. WD-40 is awesome for squeaks around the house, but I don't touch my guns with the stuff, gunks up way too much.


----------



## duckdevil (Nov 16, 2004)

12 gauge BPS. 

DD


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

i like duckydevils idea. 12 ga BPS, shell in shell out, dead duck. Patternmaster choke really brings em down. Even dropped it right in the marsh once last year. shot like new a few minutes later, easy to clean too. love the bottom ejection.


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 20 year old Remmy 1187 12 gauge, 3" and my 1940 Revelation(Pre Savage 720) 12 guage 2 3/4".


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

steelsetter said:


> with a nice combat extension that takes it to 12 rounds when shootng on private land using 2.75"ers.
> 
> OR my Saiga 12 with a 20 round drum...


coming to your house if sh1t ever hits the fan....


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

well my old piece of crap mossberg 12 ga are outshooting ,most people around here right now..but then again i like old stuff..i have an old black tshirt with a dowel rod and coat hanger for a flag and im using about 25 old bleach bottles that i spray painted and im outshooting the guides in this area...got 17 opening day..so i dont think its guns or equipment..its just being where the birds want to be..


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

Mossberg 835 w/ PM choke.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I use a Stoger Condor O/U with the camo finish.Plus with this gun I can conserve on shells on my off days while hunting the managed areas.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

2Lman said:


> well my old piece of crap mossberg 12 ga are outshooting ,most people around here right now..but then again i like old stuff..i have an old black tshirt with a dowel rod and coat hanger for a flag and im using about 25 old bleach bottles that i spray painted and im outshooting the guides in this area...got 17 opening day..so i dont think its guns or equipment..its just being where the birds want to be..


Please get your post number up and post pics of the spread


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i like my bps alot but have been taking out the supernova lately. need to pickup an IC choke for the bps, i don't think that heavyshot likes the IM i have in it right now. so instead i'm using the supernova with the IC choke.

out of the box the nova patterned everything i shot sweet, my bps had some holes in the pattern with the factory mod choke.


----------



## snow hunter (Sep 29, 2007)

11-87 Camo 3.5 inch and its big brother SP 10


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

11-87 with a 870 back-up for me.


----------

